# I'm Dreaming Of A Green Christmas - How About You?



## Aquarius (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas
With every Christmas card I write
May your days be merry and bright
And may all your Christmases be . . .
Green!

I hate ice and snow. How about you?

With love - Aquarius 

* * *



​


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 11, 2015)

"Christmas comes but once a year, so you better make hay while the snow is falling, that's opportunity calling you..."

From "Green Christmas"
by Stan Freberg

Sorry, the Scrooge in me comes out this time of year...:icon_cheesygrin:

Seriously hope you and CJ have a merry one.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 12, 2015)

I hate snow. I hate cleaning it, I hate when when it turns into a slush, and I hate when it causes traffic jams and delays... But I love Christmas!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I'm too jaded from all the commercialism and the fact that some people (not just the essentials) have to work on holidays. And, yes, I hate snow too ( a hangover from my days as a cashier when people thought the world was going to end when they called for flurries).

So, I'm for a green Christmas, or at least a snowless one. Right now, it looks like it will be a mild one in Baltimore.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 12, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I hate snow. I hate cleaning it, I hate when when it turns into a slush, and I hate when it causes traffic jams and delays... But I love Christmas!



I couldn't agree more. :smile:


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 12, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> "Christmas comes but once a year, so you better make hay while the snow is falling, that's opportunity calling you..."
> 
> From "Green Christmas"
> by Stan Freberg
> ...



I had no idea that there ever had been a song about green Christmas. Thank you for sharing a bit of it with us here.

Thank you also for your good wishes and merry Christmas to you and whoever may be with you, too.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 12, 2015)

Stan Freberg's Green Christmas wasn't about a warm Christmas for the record. It was a parody about the other "Green Christmas." ( green can be also slang for money)


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 12, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Stan Freberg's Green Christmas wasn't about a warm Christmas for the record. It was a parody about the other "Green Christmas." ( green can be also slang for money)



Thank you for explaining the background of the song. As I have never lived in the USA, I had no idea.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 12, 2015)

Here in Georgia state, it hasn't even gotten close to the freezing point, yet...

It's so warm that we skipped fall altogether. 

It'll be spring before we know it. 

But then I have allergies. Oh glorious world we live in...

Edit: I lied. Remembering, one night it got close. But that was it...


----------



## blazeofglory (Dec 12, 2015)

I am a Hindu by birth but I do not believe in any faiths not even the kinds of Gods the Bible, or the Koran or any other Hindu scriptures prescribe. All I believe in humanity. However I like Christmas since all it does is bring people together and the beauty of it is it keeps people in harmony with each other. Christianity and Christianity though related are two different things to me and I indeed enjoy participating in Christmas if my Christian friends invite me but I have nothing to do with Christianity and I do not subscribe to Christian faith. Every festival has its significance though there is an economic side to it that becomes at times challenging to people. Some time poor people borrow money to celebrate their festivals but once Christmas is over they will have to wake up to bitter realities. What is beauty of this great festival people become somewhat gracious and hep the poor and needy and that is the beauty of festivals.


----------



## dale (Dec 12, 2015)

i'd rather have a white christmas....i'd just want it all to melt by new years and then hit 60 degrees.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 12, 2015)

Having lived most of my life in sunny Southern California, I am enjoying living in a place where it does snow a bit in the winter. I'm glad that it only sticks around for a short while, though. I guess it's still a novelty to me, but I do wonder how people cope with serious snow, the kind that just stays and stays all winter. Not sure I could do that.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Having lived most of my life in sunny Southern California, I am enjoying living in a place where it does snow a bit in the winter. I'm glad that it only sticks around for a short while, though. I guess it's still a novelty to me, but I do wonder how people cope with serious snow, the kind that just stays and stays all winter. Not sure I could do that.



There are situations where you clean one half of your driveway, and when you're done with the second, the first looks like it hasn't been cleaned at all (heavy snowing). Then there are situations when plow man just push all the snow from the street to your driveway, because your fence is open and it has to be otherwise the motor in it will freeze and you won't be able to open them, and then you have to push all that snow on the street so it would push it to the other side of the street when coming back (across the street is an empty land, usually corn in the summer). Then you have a situation when there's only an inch or two of snow on the road, but the buses still won't drive until it's cleaned up. It's mostly fun :evil:


----------



## dither (Dec 13, 2015)

blazeofglory said:


> I am a Hindu by birth but I do not believe in any faiths not even the kinds of Gods the Bible, or the Koran or any other Hindu scriptures prescribe. All I believe in humanity. However I like Christmas since all it does is bring people together and the beauty of it is it keeps people in harmony with each other. Christianity and Christianity though related are two different things to me and I indeed enjoy participating in Christmas if my Christian friends invite me but I have nothing to do with Christianity and I do not subscribe to Christian faith. Every festival has its significance though there is an economic side to it that becomes at times challenging to people. Some time poor people borrow money to celebrate their festivals but once Christmas is over they will have to wake up to bitter realities. What is beauty of this great festival people become somewhat gracious and hep the poor and needy and that is the beauty of festivals.



Very well put blazeofglory, i totally agree.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> . . . So, I'm for a green Christmas, or at least a snowless one. Right now, it looks like it will be a mild one in Baltimore.



That's how I feel about it. And it looks like we are also going to have mild one, here in our neck of the woods - on the East Yorkshire Coast in England. Thanks be for that!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Having lived most of my life in sunny Southern California, I am enjoying living in a place where it does snow a bit in the winter. I'm glad that it only sticks around for a short while, though. I guess it's still a novelty to me, but I do wonder how people cope with serious snow, the kind that just stays and stays all winter. Not sure I could do that.



I believe that my dislike of ice and snow and winter in general has its roots in my early childhood in Germany. I was born in 1937 and had just turned two when World War II broke out. I wonder whether anyone is interested in some of my memories from those days. Although most of them fortunately have faded by now, the hardships endured in the post-war years 1945/48 in Germany stand out vividly, especially the extremely severe winters. There were huge piles of snow everywhere that refused to melt for months on end. The older children took advantage of this and learnt how to build igloos at the end of our street. To the greatest annoyance of us younger ones, we were not allowed in.

At the end of the war the Morgenthau Plan was put into operation. As Morgenthau sounds like a Jewish name, I find it all too understandable and all too human that, after all the Jewish population had suffered at the hand of the Nazis, this meant times of extreme hardships were ahead for Germany. There was hardly any food to eat and fuel to keep us warm. My mother got into trouble with our teachers for keeping us at home because of the lack of warm clothes and footwear. 

Towards the end of the war, my parents miraculously got hold of two pairs of army boots – a rare treasure indeed. My brother remembers wearing one pair on his first school day. The other one fitted our big sister, seven years older than me, reasonably well, so at least she could go to school. Forever into some kind of mischief, her boots promptly got her into trouble with our science teacher. He caught her in her ‘stylish’ outfit performing a Cossack dance on the table in the chemistry room to an admiring audience of classmates. Oh yes, we did have our moments, too!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Here in Georgia state, it hasn't even gotten close to the freezing point, yet...
> 
> It's so warm that we skipped fall altogether.
> 
> ...




C: Here in Georgia state, it hasn't even gotten close to the freezing point, yet... It's so warm that we skipped fall altogether. 

A: It's the same where I am and I surely am grateful for it. 

C: It'll be spring before we know it. 

A: And most welcome it will be.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

Schrody said:


> There are situations where you clean one half of your driveway, and when you're done with the second, the first looks like it hasn't been cleaned at all (heavy snowing). Then there are situations when plow man just push all the snow from the street to your driveway, because your fence is open and it has to be otherwise the motor in it will freeze and you won't be able to open them, and then you have to push all that snow on the street so it would push it to the other side of the street when coming back (across the street is an empty land, usually corn in the summer). Then you have a situation when there's only an inch or two of snow on the road, but the buses still won't drive until it's cleaned up. It's mostly fun :evil:



That reminds me very much of the days of my childhood. The only difference is that there were no snowploughs, people had to do their own shovelling and believe you me, there were mountains of snow. My hometown is situated 450 metres above sea level and because of its continental climate in some years there would be snow on the ground for months on end. Thawing sometimes and new loads arriving relentlessly. Brrrrr!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm living in a submountain area, elevation 152 m, and the temperature is always a few degrees lower than in the center, even during summer.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 13, 2015)

Taken just about a year ago today.... I want it to snow. 

  I love all four seasons and actually think that they are metaphor for life.  We all go through the spring, summer and fall of life ending with winter.  Knowing that this is a natural state watching the seasons let us keep into reality that summer has to end.   All of the messed up people in life that I have met are those struggling with the concept that summer ends and that there is a time to prepare.  You can look forward to all the seasons when you are ready for them, they tend to suck when they come out of order or familiarity just like life.


The irony of life is seeing a young woman in the summer of life and then realizing no mater what you do you can't turn back the hands of time... you might get warm spell once in awhile but ya know it ain't going last.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with what you are saying about the seasons of our lives. I'm well aware of it and am doing my best to go with the flow. What's more, I'm enjoying the winter of my life - it's the best season of all, in my view. That doesn't stop me from having a strong dislike of ice and snow, but it helps me to know where they have their origin. See the notes about my early childhood. 

I don't mind the short hours of daylight. It's ever so cosy when I can draw the curtains, switch on some table lamps and light a few candles. That kind of atmosphere cannot be created in spring and summer. To everything there is a season . . .


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 13, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> I believe that my dislike of ice and snow and winter in general has its roots in my early childhood in Germany. I was born in 1937 and had just turned two when World War II broke out. I wonder whether anyone is interested in some of my memories from those days. Although most of them fortunately have faded by now, the hardships endured in the post-war years 1945/48 in Germany stand out vividly, especially the extremely severe winters. There were huge piles of snow everywhere that refused to melt for months on end. The older children took advantage of this and learnt how to build igloos at the end of our street. To the greatest annoyance of us younger ones, we were not allowed in.
> 
> At the end of the war the Morgenthau Plan was put into operation. As Morgenthau sounds like a Jewish name, I find it all too understandable and all too human that, after all the Jewish population had suffered at the hand of the Nazis, this meant times of extreme hardships were ahead for Germany. There was hardly any food to eat and fuel to keep us warm. My mother got into trouble with our teachers for keeping us at home because of the lack of warm clothes and footwear.
> 
> Towards the end of the war, my parents miraculously got hold of two pairs of army boots – a rare treasure indeed. My brother remembers wearing one pair on his first school day. The other one fitted our big sister, seven years older than me, reasonably well, so at least she could go to school. Forever into some kind of mischief, her boots promptly got her into trouble with our science teacher. He caught her in her ‘stylish’ outfit performing a Cossack dance on the table in the chemistry room to an admiring audience of classmates. Oh yes, we did have our moments, too!



My teenage friend Fred Bechtel started life in Germany during the war, his dad died on the eastern front and his mum married a British soldier. He said when he first came to  England age five he was horrified when someone threw away some bread just because it was mouldy. Years later I read a UN report that said people were still starving to death in some parts of Sudetenland and southern Austria in 1946, and the live birth rate in Berlin for  that year was 0%, *no* women were getting enough calories to support a pregnancy, not even the wives of the privileged and wealthy. At the same time 50% of the population of Poland had TB, rising to 75% in institutions like orphanages and old people's homes. This is all in my lifetime, don't think it can't happen again if the warmongers have their way, it already is some places, luckily not where the winter is heavy snow, though I bet some Middle Eastern refugees are thinking 'This is different' on the Croatian border, or stuck in makeshift tents in Calais, bet they don't  want a white Christmas


On the other hand a good hard freeze gets rid of a lot of pests and disease in the garden.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> . . . On the other hand a good hard freeze gets rid of a lot of pests and disease in the garden.



That's so very true. Here are a few more notes about what I remember about the end of the war.

At the end of the war the Morgenthau Plan was put into operation. As Morgenthau sounds like a Jewish name, I find it all too understandable and all too human that, after all the Jewish population had suffered at the hand of the Nazis, this meant times of extreme hardships were ahead for Germany. There was hardly any food to eat and fuel to keep us warm. My mother got into trouble with our teachers for keeping us at home because of the lack of warm clothes and footwear. Towards the end of the war, my parents miraculously got hold of two pairs of army boots – a rare treasure indeed. My brother remembers wearing one pair on his first school day. The other one fitted our big sister, seven years older than me, reasonably well, so at least she could go to school. Forever into some kind of mischief, her boots promptly got her into trouble with our science teacher. He caught her in her ‘stylish’ outfit performing a Cossack dance on the table in the chemistry room to an admiring audience of classmates. Oh yes, we did have our moments, too!

Apart from being puzzled that quite literally overnight our school life transformed dramatically, I cannot say that I remember those early days there in great detail.  My brother still does; he recalls how the day before the change, his teacher still appeared in her smart Nazi uniform, complete with leather boots. In common with all German schoolchildren, at the beginning of their lessons, he and his classmates had to stand by their benches, raise their right hands in the Nazi salute and shout: ‘Heil Hitler!’ In the new order, his teacher turned up – figuratively speaking – in sackcloth and ashes, with a Bible tucked under her arm. As ever, the children had to stand by the side of their desks, but now were told to fold their hands and say the Lord’s Prayer. My class had to do the same and I clearly remember how – even at that tender age – this behaviour struck me as one of the most ridiculous and hypocritical things that anyone could ever dream up. I cannot imagine that this kind of behaviour would ever endear any uninitiated person to religion in general and the Christian belief system in particular.

A toned down version of the original Morgenthau Plan was signed by U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt and the British Prime Minister Winston Churchill at the Second Quebec Conference in September 1944. It was limited to turning Germany into a country primarily agricultural and pastoral in its character. The original plan provided that the Ruhr mines should be destroyed; this requirement had been dropped in the meantime. From 1945/1948, the Morgenthau Plan ensured that everybody knew that we were a nation defeated, humiliated, ground into the dust – never to rise again. But after three years of this undiluted misery, the Allies realised that something needed to be done to stop West Germany from falling into the hands of communism.

That is why in 1948 the Marshall Plan came to our rescue, as it did to other European countries, including Britain. This plan was the primary scheme of the United States for rebuilding the allied countries of Europe and combating what was seen as the communist menace, in the aftermath of World War II. The initiative was named after the United States Secretary of State, George Marshall. The reconstruction plan was developed at a meeting of the participating European states in 1947. The Marshall Plan offered the same aid to the Soviet Union and its allies, if they would make political reforms and accept certain outside controls. In fact, America worried that the Soviet Union would take advantage of the plan and therefore deliberately made the terms hard for the USSR to accept. The plan was in operation for four fiscal years, beginning in July 1947. During that period some $13 billion of economic and technical assistance – equivalent to around $130 billion in 2006 – was given to help the recovery of the European countries that had joined in the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development.

By the time the Marshall Plan had come to completion, the economy of every participant state, with the exception of Germany, had grown well past pre-war levels. Over the next two decades, Western Europe as a whole would enjoy unprecedented growth and prosperity. The Marshall Plan has also long been seen by many as one of the first elements of European integration that helped to remove tariff trade barriers and to set up institutions to co-ordinate the economy on a continental level.

From ‘The Post-war Years’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2015)

_*Good Things

*_​ 





All good things,
The whole year through
Are wished right now –
Especially for you.

A Christmas that’s happy
And truly content,
One of the finest
You’ve ever spent.

Blessings and best wishes for you and your loved ones

At Christmas, the New Year. and always.

* * *​


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2015)

It looks like a burnt Christmas here. The hills look burnt. They're not, but after so many months of dry, gray or silver is the dominant color. That, and dirt color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was a few months ago. The tumbleweeds are all tan or yellowed now. I apologize for the butterfly. It's about triple-magnified. I am hoping to show the background color. We have to drive to the mountains to find snow. Those mountains need to be 5000' or higher. Then it's a lot of fun.


----------



## escorial (Dec 13, 2015)

my fav christmas poem

*Christmas*

No traps are set that day; there are no guns;
Dogs do not bark.
Even our oldest, even our youngest ones,
Hop out by dark.

Yet none can tell why such respite should
Each year come round,
As if, that day, some mighty Rabbithood
Peered above ground.

(Philip Larkin, Christmas 1954)


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 14, 2015)

Today in Upper-eastern USA, it's supposed to reach up into the seventies! I didn't even need to take a coat in today!

One guy in class called us all "crazy" for wanting it to be cold and have some snow.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 14, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> . . . One guy in class called us all "crazy" for wanting it to be cold and have some snow.



I couldn't agree more with that guy!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 14, 2015)

I never dream about Christmas, for me it is an annual nightmare - It's my birthday...


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 14, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> I couldn't agree more with that guy!



I don't really care whether it snows or not for Christmas, I'm more concerned with what's gonna happen in April...


----------



## Blade (Dec 14, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> Today in Upper-eastern USA, it's supposed to reach up into the seventies! I didn't even need to take a coat in today!



According to my brief research the upper-eastern US as well as central and eastern Canada are going to be well above average (and freezing) for at least the next couple of weeks. Possibly this is some sort of apology for last winter. :thumbl::cookie:


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 14, 2015)

Blade said:


> According to my brief research the upper-eastern US as well as central and eastern Canada are going to be well above average (and freezing) for at least the next couple of weeks. Possibly this is some sort of apology for last winter. :thumbl::cookie:



I still have this sinking feeling that come april, we'll be up to our eyebrows in snow... then when it all melts we'll be flooded.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 15, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> I don't really care whether it snows or not for Christmas, I'm more concerned with what's gonna happen in April...



Why? Because spring will have arrived by then?


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 15, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> I never dream about Christmas, for me it is an annual nightmare - It's my birthday...



And why please should that be such a nightmare for you?


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 15, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> Why? Because spring will have arrived by then?



Nope, Flash floods and ice storms is what'll probably happen.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 15, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> Nope, Flash floods and ice storms is what'll probably happen.



Yes, I see.


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Dec 15, 2015)

I've always enjoyed the snow... in it's time. Around here we USED to get lots of snow in the winter. Now we hardly get any. When I was a kid, tackle football in the street wasn't bad, you played on top of hard packed snow and could slide FOREVER! 

Snow forts were fun, along with the big snowball battles. When I was 10 I shoveled snow so I could get Christmas money. My friend Chad and I would go and shovel sidewalks and driveways and we charged I think $10 for it. But we made REALLY good money that year, much of mine going to the household rather than Christmas presents or things I wanted. 

Today it's fun making snowmen with the kids, we like sledding, and snowballs. I have fun driving in it, too. But only the last couple of years has brought snow. I'm happy for that, we spent a lot of time with very little snow, maybe a couple inches here and there that left within a day... in the low lands, mind you. The Cascades always get snow, some years more than others and this affects our water supply. 

My wife and I lived in Montana for a couple of years and loved it there... no work. So we learned to drive on the snow and we've no problem with it. We both love snow, although it scares us the way people drive in it around here. A few years back (2008 I think) we had a heavy snow. Now, I was excited... really excited, because we hadn't hardly got any at all the previous years. Unfortunately, we lived in an apartment, so no snowmen. On the freeway people took 12 hours to drive the distance that would normally take 45 minutes at most. People abandoned their cars everywhere. My boss wanted me to go into work and with the streets as bad as they were and being down in a valley with all the freeways up on the ridges... Well I couldn't get to work. The streets up the hills were closed. The on and off ramps in these areas were likewise closed, or clogged with abandoned or spun out cars. 

So with "magically" having time off until the roads opened again, I did what any young man with too much time on his hands would do with this situation. I went and did donuts in empty parking lots and had a good ole time. :joker:


----------



## TKent (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry X-mas everyone!!!


----------



## Schrody (Dec 24, 2015)

Very Merry!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 24, 2015)

It's actually seventy degrees here today (usually it would be about forty). They're even calling for thunderstorms. I hope Santa has wheels on his sled. :raindeer:

Anyhow, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all from balmy Baltimore


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 24, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> . . . Anyhow, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all from balmy Baltimore



And the same to you from the mild and rainy East Yorkshire Coast in England, UK. :grin:


----------



## Schrody (Dec 24, 2015)

Aquarius said:


> And the same to you from the mild and rainy East Yorkshire Coast in England, UK. :grin:



It's pretty warm and sunny here, unusual for this time of the year!


----------



## JustRob (Dec 24, 2015)

Apparently the most likely holiday period to have snow in Britain is actually Easter. Somehow there aren't many songs about snow in Easter though, nor do Easter greetings cards depict snow. My angel and I were married near the beginning of March and it snowed that day, a rather unexpected development. We didn't have a white wedding in a church because my angel is an atheist (Few people think of their boss as a god really, do they?) and she refused to be a hypocrite, but apparently the management overruled her and our wedding was white after all.

With all the heavy rain and floods that have occurred around Christmas time in recent years most people here are probably dreaming of a dry Christmas, especially those whose houses haven't dried out from the last deluge yet. Our thoughts go out to them.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Christmas from the beautifully mild and rainy East Yorkshire Coast of England, UK.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 29, 2015)

Ah, I have made a mistake. By Green Christmas you don't mean ecologically wise do you? Recycled wrapping paper and make your own gifts. 

Oh well. 

Have a great new year.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 29, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Ah, I have made a mistake. By Green Christmas you don't mean ecologically wise do you? Recycled wrapping paper and make your own gifts.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Have a great new year.



All of that as well as weather-wise. My dream was fulfilled - alas, with a vengeance in some parts of Yorkshire. 

Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 29, 2015)

Christmas here in Las Vegas


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 29, 2015)

Green shoots
stabbing through snowy ice
reaching for the winter sun
down paths unknown;
intractable, growing from
the frozen earth,
impatient for 
a hopeful spring.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2015)

lvcabbie said:


> Christmas here in Las Vegas. . .



Looks like your Christmas plant could do with a drop of water!


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 30, 2016)

I am still dreaming of a green Christmas, but nonetheless

May the spirit of Christmas bring you peace,
The gladness of Christmas give you hope,
The warmth of Christmas grant you love.

How about you?

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 10, 2017)

Aquarius said:


> I'm dreaming of a green Christmas
> With every Christmas card I write
> May your days be merry and bright
> And may all your Christmases be . . .
> ...


Do you know something? 
These feelings haven't changed one bit! 
And you?



* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 19, 2017)

*A Story For Christmas

*

If there had been three wise women instead of men, the following would have happened:

• They would have asked directions.

• Arrived on time.

• Helped deliver the baby.

• Cleaned the stable.

• Made a casserole.

• Brought practical gifts.

• And there would have been peace on Earth.

The Season's Greetings to everybody.

With love - Aquarius

* * *

​


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 24, 2017)

It’s snowing now in Northern Illinois, little flakes light and powdery today,
 it’s still quiet outside except for an occasional passing car. 
Squirrels scurry and cardinals pick frozen berries from frozen trees. 
And it’s Christmas Eve...
I am not a fan of snow on the roads or any walkway, I prefer those dry,
but I do like the look of fresh, clean snow and...if I have on my boots, I like
the crunch, crunch sound of walking on good packing snow. 
But most of all, and this happens less often then I’d like,....
 I love when it snows then it’s gone in three days.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 25, 2017)

I am glad to report that my dream of another green Christmas did come true. It's been around plus ten degrees Centigrade today. Most enjoyable for golden oldies like me. God bless and all the best.

_*Christmas Blessings
*_
​ 



​ 
The light of the Christmas Star to you. 
The warmth of home and hearth to you. 
The cheer and goodwill of friends to you. 
The hope of a childlike heart to you. 
The joy of a thousand Angels to you
And the blessing and healing power
Of the Christ Star and God’s peace within you.

Merry Christmas and a happy and above all healthy New Year 2018 for everybody.

With love - Aquarius 

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 25, 2017)

True, but when I drive the daughter and bf back to Somerset day after tomorrow there is a band of low pressure sweeping across the country and snow predicted. They might get to go back a day late


----------



## Birb (Dec 25, 2017)

Green christmas? Almost...Barely an inch of snow...though to make up for it there's a winter weather advisory until wednesday


It's a bit late, but Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 27, 2017)

*Facts About Rudolph, The Red-Nosed Reindeer

*
​According to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game, while both male and female reindeer grow antlers in the summer each year, male reindeer drop their antlers at the beginning of winter, usually in late November to mid-December. 

Female reindeer, however, retain their antlers till after they give birth in spring. Therefore, according to the historical presentations of Santa’s reindeer, every single one of them, from Rudolph to Donner and Blitzen, could only be a female. They alone would be willing and able to drag a fat old man in a red velvet suit round our whole world in one night without getting lost.Santa Claus’s reindeer form the team of flying reindeer that pull the sleigh of Santa Claus and help him deliver Christmas gifts. The names of the reindeer are Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Vixen, Comet, Cupid, Donner and Blitzen. The last two names are the German words for Thunder and Lightning. The names are based on those used in the 1823 poem ‘A Visit from St. Nicholas’, commonly called ‘The Night Before Christmas’, the origin of the reindeer’s popularity as Christmas symbols.
Merry Christmas to everybody.

With love and a chuckle - Aquarius

​
* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 27, 2017)

Drove my daughter and bf back home to Bath today, quite a bit of snow in Somerset. The radio was telling us that people had been stuck for five hours in snow around Birmingham, made the M25 at nought to forty seem not so bad


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 28, 2017)

*Recipe For A Christmas Cake


*
​Ingredients:
1.    2 cups flour
2.    1 stick butter
3.    1 cup water
4.    1 tsp baking soda
5.    1 cup sugar
6.    1 tsp salt
7.    1 cup brown sugar
8.    Lemon juice
9.    4 large eggs
10.    Nuts
11.    2 bottles wine
12.    2 cups dried fruit

Sample the wine to check its quality. Take a large bowl, test the wine again. To be sure it is of the highest quality, first pour one level cup of it and drink. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. At this point it’s best to make sure the wine is still okay. Better try another cup. 

Just in case, turn off the mixerer thingy. Break two eggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the dried fruit. Pick the fruit off the floor. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers, pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the wine to check for tonsisticity. 

Next, sift two cups of salt or something. Check the wine. Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table, then a spoon of sugar or some fink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don’t forget to beat off the turner.

Finally, throw the bowl through the window. Finish the wine and wipe counter with the cat. Then walk to the nearest supermarket and buy a cake.

 Bingle Jells and Merry Christmas to all.​ 
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 16, 2018)

I am still dreaming of a green Christmas. How about you? 

The forecast for our part of the world looks very promising - for the likes of me.

Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones,

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## rarie (Oct 26, 2019)

I've always loved snow.
Down here in Australia 'it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas' means the temperature's getting up to 35 degrees Celsius and everyone's either at the beach or at home trying not to melt.


----------



## Frostmobi (Oct 29, 2019)

rarie said:


> I've always loved snow.
> Down here in Australia 'it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas' means the temperature's getting up to 35 degrees Celsius and everyone's either at the beach or at home trying not to melt.



A green christmas is what you desire, 
A summer christmas is what I get, 
While all the kids throw snow to the shire,
I am melting until only my bones are left.

The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Chip W (Oct 30, 2019)

rarie said:


> I've always loved snow.
> Down here in Australia 'it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas' means the temperature's getting up to 35 degrees Celsius and everyone's either at the beach or at home trying not to melt.



I like that, it sounds like here where I live - on the Caribe coast of Colombia. All year round, every day, it's 32-35C, so we're either at the beach, at home sitting in front of a fan, or sitting out front drinking beer while sitting in front of a fan, and listening to overly loud music.


----------



## Chip W (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's something I just threw together:

Untitled

In the movies and on TV
The people are always full of glea.

Santa Claus, Snowmen in the parks
Children’s eyes light up like sparks.

Nativity scene in the mall
Is the normal protocol

Christmas is always very white
It’s all so pretty and quite a sight

Christmas is always very green
It’s also pretty and quite a scene

Where I am, where I want to be
We are sitting by the sea.

Christmas is always very fun
We’re all together in the sun

Christmas should be full of cheer
But all I want is a beer


----------



## Chip W (Oct 30, 2019)

Sustrai, just a friendly note: Apparently you live in South Florida, which is in North America, and if you look at a globe you will see that North America is nowhere near the tropics. I live on the Caribe coast of Colombia and we're very close to the tropics but we don't say we live in the tropics. Even this close to the tropics this region is sub-tropical/temperate. I understand what you have written, and yes, the climate of So.FL is far better than anywhere else in North America, but, please, it's not "the tropics, baby".


----------



## dither (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm not dreaming of ANY sort of Christmas, come to think of it, I don't   dream at all nowadays, don't know when I stopped, it just happened although this Christmas will be a biggie for me,  it will mark the beginning of my retirement.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 24, 2020)

*My Dream Of Humankind's Future*







​The Universe expresses its evolutionary   visions through us in our dreams. As we know by now, our thoughts have   the same creative power that is in God and what we are thinking today   creates what’s going to happen in our world in future lifetimes. Our   dreams and thoughts of it becoming an ever better and more peaceful   place are helping to bring such a world into being. They are the impetus   that sets the right energies in motion. As soon as we become aware of   how these things work, we can consciously make a valuable contribution   to creating our new world by dreaming and thinking about it frequently.  

•    I dream of a world without religions that are based on beliefs   which in the end turn out to be misinterpretations. My world’s religion   has its foundations in the knowledge that there is a God and who or  what  this truly means, and that each one of us is a young God in the  making  and co-creator with the Divine forces of life. This world is at  peace  because all its creatures are co-existing harmoniously, working  together  and helping each other so that each can give of their best and  through  this fulfil their highest potential.

•    People’s inner worth is valued instead of their material   belongings. A person’s colour or creed is no longer of any significance   to anyone and everybody aims to assist the evolutionary development of   our race and our whole world.

•    Everyone knows that we are as much part of God as God is part of   us, and that our eternal higher nature always has been more important   than its counterpart, the small earthly self with its limited spiritual   horizons and fearfully selfish and mean, greedy and covetous ego.

•    We all accept responsibility for ourselves, each other and also our   world, as well as for each one of our thoughts, words and actions. We   guard them carefully. 

•    Painful earthly lessons have taught us how harmful and pointless   the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions of the past were.   Because everyone looks for their own understanding of God’s sacred   wisdom and truth within instead of without, it’s found easily with the   help of our inner guidance. Only when we have acted on the knowledge we   have found by testing and trying it out in our daily lives, do we share   our learning with those around us.

•    We all pull our weight and endeavour to live strictly in accordance   with the Universal laws. We give of our best and freely share the  gifts  and talents the Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon us  with  others. Everybody merely takes out of life what they need and  leaves the  rest for the others. Because of this there is always plenty  of  everything for all of us.

•    We encourage and support each other to fulfil our highest   potential. No-one is taken advantage of and exploited. Revolutions and   wars, violence and crime, hunger and starvation, sickness and even death   will be unknown. Physical bodies that deteriorate and eventually decay   will no longer be required because we shall be getting about in our   bodies of light.

•    Being aware that the law of life is love and that this is also our   true nature, we love and respect all human beings. We do this not   because someone commands it, but because that’s the only way of being   true to our real nature and our inner guidance tells us through the   world of our feelings that it’s the right thing to do.

•    Hand in hand with God and the Angels all of us together are   continuing to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of   life, looking forward to experiencing ever higher and more beautiful   levels of life.

•    All human beings are aware of their oneness with God, each other   and all life. Every aspect of us and our world has been healed and true   and lasting peace is ours. 

What a wonderful, wonderful world it is going to be and it will come, of   that I am convinced. It will be the reward for the struggles that once   had to be endured by everyone in earthly life. How about you joining  me,  so we can dream together?

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

Under the present circumstances it seems wrong to wish you a merry Christmas.
That's why, instead, I am sending all who are taking part in the Writing Forums, 
behind scenes and in front of them, a healthy Christmas.
May it be filled with hope, faith and trust that the 
truth and nothing but the truth will soon emerge,
in all its glory, about the background of the Plandemic and,
through this reach its natural and happy ending.

May God and the Angels bless you and your loved ones 
and also keep us and our world safe, forever. 

With love and light,
Aquarius 

* * *
​


----------



## Gofa (Dec 29, 2020)

Shift to New Zealand Aquarius

We do sunshine and work on our tan for Christmas

and barbecue Christmas lunch, dinner and left overs the next day

and beer lots of cold beer from the esky

Where we live its called 

Irish-Kiwi scribe, politician and proud New Zealand patriot Thomas Bracken described his adopted homeland as "God of nations" in the 1876 poem that would become the national anthem and, in 1890, wrote an ode to Aotearoa entitled _God's Own Country_, likely spawning our self-conferred nickname Godzone.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 29, 2020)

And a Prime Minister who says "No unnecessary deaths on my watch." not "Steel ourselves to lose loved ones."

And seven sheep each.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes Olly
the best bloke for the job 
is often a woman


----------



## Matchu (Dec 30, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> And a Prime Minister who says "No unnecessary deaths on my watch." not "Steel ourselves to lose loved ones."
> 
> And seven sheep each.



In the 'greater scheme,' I'd prefer a PM who said the latter.  The former is meaningless, and wholly 'political' in the worst sense of the word.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 1, 2021)

Matchu said:


> In the 'greater scheme,' I'd prefer a PM who said the latter.  The former is meaningless, and wholly 'political' in the worst sense of the word.



Completely disagree, there have been a minimal number of deaths on her watch, something like 80,000 on his and it doesn't exist there anymore. Okay it is a small population and a relatively isolated island, but look at Thailand in the news this morning. 279 new cases among migrant workers and illegal gambling clubs, so they have shut down Bangkok, they have had just over 7,000 cases and sixty three deaths since last January, they are not an island, they are closer to the source of infection, there is quite a dense population, and people come and go. On the other hand they have made protecting life rather than income their priority, and it has worked. It is not a meaningless political stance, the Asian/ Australasian approach has saved tens of thousands of lives which the gung ho "It's sad, but never mind, there you go, keep the economy running" approach has cost Europe and America.

Anyway, this is the Green Christmas thread, so let's move to the covid thread or agree to disagree. In the meantime, Happy New Year


----------



## Matchu (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year Olly.  I'm not arguing about the issue of Covid, I'm debating the style of address.

'No unnecessary deaths on my watch' is a political slogan, 'Steel ourselves to lose loved ones' is approaching statement of fact containing elements of sincerity.  The politico could probably even string the one expression after the other.  In the dark art of political speech-making, that former expression is the more cynical and oleaginous because this gives the politician opportunity to all at once appear strident and determined, while retaining a certain wiggle room for the future with addition of 'unnecessary.'

'But Jacinda, did you not say "no unnecessary deaths on my watch"?'

'There will, and it breaks my heart, unfortunately, be casualties, in our struggle, together...blah blah blah politics evil.'


----------

